# Two wires same slot in W2



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Tricky setup. The second wire from in the W2 slot may be for the humidifier. Are they going in the slot in the thermostat?

Normally people do that at the circuit board not the tstat.

W/O being there and tracing the wires to be sure I cannot tell you how to safely do it. Trace the wiring back from the humidifier and see where it goes. After you get 5 posts here you can post pics and someone here may be able to help better. Or you may have to get a Pro to properly figure it out and do it safely.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have a humidifier, two heating one cool system. Thank you I will wait for more replies and I will post the pictures. Thank you yuri.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You said an Aprilaire thermostat. I did not know they make tstats. Usually Trane is Baystat I believe. I thought it was for one of their humidifiers. I am a Lennox Pro and Trane I see very rarely.

Go to the Home page and introduce yourself to get your posts up.

When you say 2 heating what do you mean? 2 furnaces? Or a 2 stage furnace.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 2 Stage furnace.
Ok I will go to the home page. Thanks...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this a heat pump, or just an air handler with electric strip heat.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

I have heat pump


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

This is the connections in the Thermostat


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post pic of connections in the air handler.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

*Two wires in W2 slot*

Thank you , I hope to post a picture of the wire comnnections in the handler this evening.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

Picture inside my unit 
It shows how the wires are connected


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The black and white wire go to the same place on your air handler. So it doesn't matter if you use just one of them in the W1`slot of the Nest.

Did the fan run when you had the Nest connected.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

This how the Nest was connected 
However, it ran for about two hours and after that it was nothing but cold air no heat.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

If I look closely enough it looks like you have the stages reversed. It look like the black is being used for stage one (w1) and white is stage two (W2)


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok .. Thank you 
I will try that .. 
I will post my results on Saturday since is the only day I have to reinstall the nest ..thank you


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You should clean up that wiring a little on the handler. It looks pretty 'iffy'


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

I just remembered the outside unit did not even come on .. If I reverse the two wires as you mentioned the compressor should come on?


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

I will clean it up .. Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like W1, W2, and W3 are all jumped together in the air handler.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Looks like W1, W2, and W3 are all jumped together in the air handler.


It is confusing. I'm seeing 2 blacks and a white now. That long tail on W1 might be touching the frame too.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

What does that mean jumped . I am a newbie I have no experience in this .


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

zappa said:


> It is confusing. I'm seeing 2 blacks and a white now. That long tail on W1 might be touching the frame too.


Yeah. It looks to me like the two blacks are twisted and one dead ends. The white is curling off to the left and the black is curling off to the right.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

At any rate the wiring color shouldn't matter at this point. I would clean up that wiring and dedicate the wire colors while cleaning. Pick a color and stick it on w1 then make sure that color goes to w1 on the nest. Do that with the other wiring.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

What does that mean ? Is that typical to be jumped like that ?


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's make sure I understood .. After cleaning the wires I should remove either the whit or the black and connector to the W1 and match that wire to the W1 slot in the thermostat ..


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Restovpr said:


> Let's make sure I understood .. After cleaning the wires I should remove either the whit or the black and connector to the W1 and match that wire to the W1 slot in the thermostat ..


Basically... yes... although I'm not sure why those wires are doubled up like that. Is there something else connected to the handler besides the thermostat?

What needs to happen at the end of the day is W1 on the handler needs to connect to W1 on the nest, 
W2 on the handler to W2 on the nest
G on the handler to G on the nest.... etc


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

In this case it means they are connected to one another in the air handler.


----------



## Restovpr (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you , 
nothing else connected to the handler. I will try this tomorrow. 
I will post the results ..thank you


----------

